# AF just....stopped?



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I've had a horrible migraine off and on for 4 days, and rarely get them anymore, let alone that bad, and then last night, on CD3, AF just stopped. I had a day of spotting, then 2 days of less then normal flow and now nothing? I normally have 7-9 days of heavy flow. DH had a vas last year, but never got to have an analysis so we've been treating things like he's fertile and using protection.

Anyone had similar symptoms and not been pregnant? Does AF ever just...stop... for anyone?


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™* 
I've had a horrible migraine off and on for 4 days, and rarely get them anymore, let alone that bad, and then last night, on CD3, AF just stopped. I had a day of spotting, then 2 days of less then normal flow and now nothing? I normally have 7-9 days of heavy flow. DH had a vas last year, but never got to have an analysis so we've been treating things like he's fertile and using protection.

Anyone had similar symptoms and not been pregnant? Does AF ever just...stop... for anyone?

Put on some white pants and go out in public. It will start again.

I've had that happen before, and just when I thought it was done it started back up again.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you get migraines when you're pregnant?


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

Every period I have now there are 2 days of normal or heavier than normal bleeding, one 16 hour period of no bleeding at all (not even a tiny spot) and then two more days of normal or less than normal bleeding. It started happening last year and I think it's probably linked to perimenopause even though I'm only 34. My birth mother and I haven't had any contact since I was a teen so I'm only guessing she started menopause early. I know my cousin did.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll tell myself it's perimenopause







I like that idea a whole lot more then the pregnant one! Hopefully tan/khaki will work, I don't have any white pants. Off to Costco I go....

I do get awful migraines when I'm pregnant, but also during AF and ovulation...but the AF and ovulation ones I've been easily controlling with Excedrin and ibuprofen (until this one).


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Hope you feel better.


----------



## jellop (Dec 11, 2006)

I've had this happen before - usually when I'm really stressed out. I'm willing to bet it's all the stress you've been under lately messing with your period.


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

Yup, that's happened to me too. It just plain stops. Then it usually comes back when you least expect it! Also, in the past couple of years, head-aches have accompanied my period. I told the OB all this stuff and she said that as you age, sometimes the symptoms change.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Have you made any dietary changes in the past month? New supplements or recently recently avoiding a certain food?

These kinds of changes sometimes lead to shorter periods.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Since I had my ds my period has been crazy like that too. I used to have 7 days of hell. Got better after dd and now it takes a full day of spotting to start, the a medium flow day, then a heavy flow day or 2 then nothing for a day, then heavy fow, backing down to med, the spotting then done. It's very odd.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

my period is always (has always been) like that. I can go a whole day without wearing any protection, and then the next day have spotting. But I've always had an unusually short af.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, the pg test was - so it's either stress or perimenopause







I've been regular for the past 6-7 years, even starting ppaf after just 4-6 months of 100% exclusive and frequent breastfeeding. I'm a bleeder too, fair skin and red hair. Weird. I've spotted a little today...I'm usually going through a bunch of overnight size pads on this CD!


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

I am soo happy to have found this thread.....I'm in the process of establishing my cycles pp and although af was relativley "on time" I had 1 day of light flow and the nothing today I had a brief spotting and now things seem to have dried up again!!! Ummmm it terrifies me that it could be perimenopause cause I'm only 26! Either way it's nice to know i'm not alone!!!


----------



## KatFromCA (Jan 18, 2008)

Mine was late after some 20 years of being regular, so naturally I panicked. Here's the scoop:
Normal one from 12/2 - 12/5. Well, accidentally inserted 2 tampons on one of the days, never done that before.
Had PMS symptoms as usual however had an electrifying sharp shooting pain in lower right part of abdomen which was unusual.
Next one didn't happen until 1/9 so I was relieved when it did start. Flow was VERY clotty, thick and over by 1/11.
Here it is the 17th and I've been having sore boob symptoms and twinge in middle of lower ab/minor cramps. What the heck is going on? I'm thinking perimenopause as I am 39, after all. Anybody else had this happen?


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Kat, you should get checked for an infection and/or TSS (toxic shock). Just to make sure!! I don't use tampons anymore (haven't in 10 years) because I've done something like that and got very sick.


----------



## KatFromCA (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, hadn't thought of TSS, thanks for bringing that up. I'll look into it.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

The same thing happened to me just right now! I just see it as a really short menstrual cycle. Sometimes I bleed for 5 days plus a day of spotting. This monthI would be today on day 4 of my period.
Day 1 was medium-heavy, day 2 was super heavy, day 3 was medium to light and day four I may spot a little.
I guess the body has different needs each month.


----------

